# Pass rates from October 2009 exam are up



## nostradumbass (Jan 11, 2010)

Take a look:

Oct 2009 Pass Rates


----------



## YaGoof (Jan 11, 2010)

nostradumbass said:


> Take a look:
> Oct 2009 Pass Rates


interesting ME dropped from 82% (April 2009) to 69% (October 2009).


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 11, 2010)

I wonder why repeat takers passing rates are so low


----------



## Qwistin (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd like to know that too, Transpo.

I always assumed I just misunderstood the percentage or what "repeat takers" meant. Is that the percentage of repeat takers who passed? Or, is that the percentage of those sitting the exam who were repeat takers?


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 11, 2010)

Dont know but it says pass rates...this was try #2 for me and I passed...so am 1 out of 4 who did? Thats a discouraging rate to see if you are looking at taking it a second time


----------



## Qwistin (Jan 11, 2010)

Or a third time... or fourth...

Agreed, it's discouraging.

Well, I guess it shows we're a persistent bunch?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jan 11, 2010)

This has been discussed on here several times. Here's a link to a past thread with several good theories.

Repeat Pass Rate Explanation


----------



## Qwistin (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks, Mike! That's helpful to read.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 11, 2010)

TranspoVA said:


> I wonder why repeat takers passing rates are so low


For the most part, the short answer is that a lot of people who fail the first time due to bad study habits don't tend to do enough to help the situation when they retake the exam.

I personally was a repeat taker...actually a couple times. The first couple times I took the exam I don't think I studied more than a few hours and figured I'd rely on my references. I do like to emphasize that I did pass the exam the first time I decided to take it seriously and put in some actual study time.


----------



## chillin987 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, the I'm glad I took the Civil/Structural Depth in October instead of the Structural 1 exam; the Str 1 pass rate dropped from April 09 when I failed it.

Since I took the Structural 1 exam in April and failed, and took the Civil PE exam in October and passed, does that mean I'm counted as a first time taker or repeat taker in the October pass rates?


----------



## benbo (Jan 12, 2010)

chillin987 said:


> Wow, the I'm glad I took the Civil/Structural Depth in October instead of the Structural 1 exam; the Str 1 pass rate dropped from April 09 when I failed it.
> Since I took the Structural 1 exam in April and failed, and took the Civil PE exam in October and passed, does that mean I'm counted as a first time taker or repeat taker in the October pass rates?


I'd say they do it by exam, so you would be a first timer. Otherwise, somebody who passed the Civil and then took the Structural would also be a "repeater" and I don't think that's what they intend. Of course, I'm just guesing here.


----------



## chaocl (Jan 12, 2010)

YaGoof said:


> nostradumbass said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look:
> ...


I thought it drop from 72%to 69%. Not 82% to 69%. ..........I wish that I am in that 69%. I should go to Chemical Engineering in my college...


----------



## _Gambit_ (Jan 13, 2010)

chaocl said:


> YaGoof said:
> 
> 
> > nostradumbass said:
> ...


I wouldn't do that.

College graduation rates for Chemical Engineers are usually LESS than that of Mechanical Engineers. This implies a more difficult engineering program for Chem E's....and hence, it being more difficult to graduate as a Chemical Engineer.

But, of course, everyone will look at the higher PE exam pass rates and assume that the Chem Engineers have it EASY....

It goes both ways......higher PE exam pass rates may imply a brighter bunch of Engineers and not necessarily an easier exam as you have assumed.


----------



## benbo (Jan 13, 2010)

> College graduation rates for Chemical Engineers are usually LESS than that of Mechanical Engineers. This implies a more difficult engineering program for Chem E's....and hence, it being more difficult to graduate as a Chemical Engineer.


Source please? And rationale for inference.

Lacking adequate controls, the mere fact (if actually true) that fewer ChE students eventually graduate implies nothing about the difficulty of the program.

I'm electrical BTW.


----------



## _Gambit_ (Jan 13, 2010)

benbo said:


> > College graduation rates for Chemical Engineers are usually LESS than that of Mechanical Engineers. This implies a more difficult engineering program for Chem E's....and hence, it being more difficult to graduate as a Chemical Engineer.
> 
> 
> 
> Lacking adequate controls, the mere fact (if actually true) that fewer ChE students eventually graduate implies nothing about the difficulty of the program.


No sources/rationale...I was just trying to get a point across. But, it appears your statement hits the nail on the head (I changed 4 of your words):

_Lacking adequate controls, the mere fact (if actually true) that *more *ChE *examinees *eventually *pass *implies nothing about the difficulty of the *PE exam*._

I'm Environmental BTW.


----------



## benbo (Jan 13, 2010)

_Gambit_ said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > > College graduation rates for Chemical Engineers are usually LESS than that of Mechanical Engineers. This implies a more difficult engineering program for Chem E's....and hence, it being more difficult to graduate as a Chemical Engineer.
> ...


Is there someone here who said that it did (other than you)? I must have missed that post. I'm not saying somebody did not jump to that unfounded conclusion, just that it wasn't me, and I didn't see it.

I would NEVER post anything like that, because I don't believe you can compare between disciplines. They're all difficult.


----------



## jd2u (Jan 14, 2010)

You are so right. They are all difficult and they are all different just as all of us are. Maybe the devotion to the discipline fell shorter than making the decision to major in it.

For arguments sake, I'm just trying to get my name posted above.


----------



## bcy (Jan 15, 2010)

jd2u said:


> For arguments sake, I'm just trying to get my name posted above.


jd2u,

One more post to go. Congrats!


----------



## jd2u (Jan 16, 2010)

bcy said:


> jd2u said:
> 
> 
> > For arguments sake, I'm just trying to get my name posted above.
> ...


Thanks, HERE I GO TO THE TOP!!!

What's your story, bcy? I haven't seen you on any threads.


----------



## bcy (Jan 17, 2010)

jd2u said:


> bcy said:
> 
> 
> > jd2u said:
> ...


I've been hiding in the structural section and patiently waiting for my SE-II result.


----------



## YaGoof (Jan 18, 2010)

chaocl said:


> YaGoof said:
> 
> 
> > nostradumbass said:
> ...


Sorry, man. I can't read numbers to save my life.


----------



## JoeysVee (Jan 20, 2010)

I was in the 36% of repeat takers that passed the Mechanical exam!


----------



## TBSS (Jan 20, 2010)

JoeysVee said:


> I was in the 36% of repeat takers that passed the Mechanical exam!


I was in the 22% of repeat takers that passed the electrical exam! :bananapowerslide:


----------

